# How to show open applications via shortcut?



## freaky (Jul 12, 2006)

Is there an equivalent of ALT + TAB on Windows for Macs? (I'd like to see a thing pop up in the middle of the screen showing all the apps that are running that I can tab through to select)


----------



## MisterMe (Jul 12, 2006)

Each running apps shows its icon in the Dock with a little triangular pointer beneath it.


----------



## freaky (Jul 12, 2006)

I know there's some other way to do it like you can on windoze where a thing pops up in the center of the screen with enlarged icons of everythign that's running. (I've seen it before in several training videos that were done on OS X)


----------



## crash (Jul 12, 2006)

try command (the apple key)-tab.

also, you might try a freeware program called witch. look on versiontracker.com. the regular apple-tab is only for applications, but witch is a switcher between all open windows. super handy.


----------



## simbalala (Jul 12, 2006)

Command (Apple) - Tab.

If you want something cooler give Witch a try.

http://www.petermaurer.de/nasi.php?section=witch


----------

